# Where's all the Cyber Monday deals (Prop building stuffs)



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

This years Cyber Monday deals have been ho hum.

Has anyone seen any "gotta empty the budget" deals for today? Not talking masks or Spirit, but stuff like controllers, pneumatics, gallons of Liquid Latex..etc.

I'll start off with the only one I have gotten a notice about so far:

Cyber Monday Sale | Tindie (Arduino, and other controllers..etc.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

More along the line of Spirit and props but here's places that I've received emails about sales:

Dapper Cadaver: 15% off everything, use Black Friday Code SALE15 thru Monday.








Dapper Cadaver - Realistic Body, Animal, Science & Halloween Props


Dapper Cadaver provides unique, high quality props for TV / film / stage productions, haunted attractions, escape rooms, medical / forensic training and Halloween events. Crime, science, medical & oddities. Manufacturing in the USA since 2006.




www.dappercadaver.com





Shindigz: Cyber Monday 20% off Sitewide, 25% off Photo Cutouts, 25% Off Banners, 25% Off Yard Signs, extra 60% Off Clearance. Use code BLFRSZ at checkout. Offer expires on 11/30/2020 at 11:59pm PST.





Shindigz️







www.shindigz.com





Stumps Party (sister to Shindigz): Cyber Monday, Same exact as Shindigz but use Code BLFRSP.








Custom Event Supplies


Stumps party has been a part of celebrations across America for over 90 years. Trust Stumps to supply you with quality event supplies - like decorations, party favors, and tableware - for your event.




www.stumpsparty.com





Victorian Trading Company: Cyber Monday 20% off Sitewide on Orders $69+. Code CYBER, ends 12/1/20 @ 11:59pm PST.








Custom Event Supplies


Stumps party has been a part of celebrations across America for over 90 years. Trust Stumps to supply you with quality event supplies - like decorations, party favors, and tableware - for your event.




www.stumpsparty.com





Big Lots! online: Cyber Monday. Extra 25% off everything sitewide, Offer valid at biglots.com 11/29/20 @ 8:00 pm ET until 12/1/20 @ 8 am ET. Free standard shipping at $59.


https://www.biglots.com



Genuine Fred: Cyber TGIMonday: 25% off Sitewide expires Monday, November 30, 2020 @ 11:59 pm PT. Up to 70% off sale items. Code CYBER25. *Free Shipping* valid on orders of $49 or more after all applicable discounts have been applied. Free Shipping offer valid on Standard Ground Shipping to the 48 contiguous United States only; one shipping address per order.








Fred - Fun & Whimsical Products - Official Site - GenuineFred.com


Fred is a line of whimsical products that are well-designed, put a smile on your face, and don't cost a fortune.




www.genuinefred.com





Trick or Treat Studios: Cyber Monday. No code needed. 20% off instock masks and costumea, Additional 20% off clearance section. Free shipping only valide for UPS domestic ground.





Halloween Masks, Scary Halloween Masks, Scary Halloween Costumes and Props | TRICK or TREAT STUDIOS


BEST Selection of Scary Halloween Masks, Costumes And Props Including Zombies, Scary Clowns, Vampires, Aliens, Pumpkins, Scarecrows, Werewolves, Skeletons, Demons, Devils, Ghosts, Witches, Insects, Serial Killers, Licensed Horror Movie Halloween Icons AND MUCH MORE!




trickortreatstudios.com





Design Toscano: 12% off sitewide. expires Midnight. Promotion expires on Monday, November 30, 2020 at 11:59pm PST








Statuary & Decor for Home & Garden - Design Toscano


Discover more than unique garden statues at Design Toscano, where we also have accent furniture, wall art, lamps and indoor statues. With these unique indoor and outdoor decorations, it's easy to transform your home decor.




www.designtoscano.com





Retro-A-Go-Go: Cyber Monday 40% off your Order. Code CYMON40. Offer ends on Monday, November 30, 2020 at 11:59 PM EST.




__





Shop Retro-a-go-go!™ | Bela Lugosi™ to Bettie Page™


Pop Culture GHOULSVILLE® Décor, Collectibles, Curiosities, Tees & More. Nostalgia reinvented daily!




www.retroagogo.com





Oriental Trading: Cyber Monday. Free shipping on any order plus $10 off orders $59 or more; or $15 off orders $79 or more; or $20 off orders $99 or more.








Oriental Trading | Party Supplies, Toys, Crafts & More


One-stop-fun-shop for everything from party supplies & holidays to crafts & toys. Plus, we carry a variety of home decor, faith finds, education products & wedding supplies. With our 110% Lowest Price Guarantee, nobody delivers more fun for less.




www.orientaltrading.com





Grandinroad: Cyber Monday 30% off including sale category, plus free standard shipping on orders $199+ (code for shipping CYBER199).


https://www.grandinroad.com



Halloween Express: Black Friday/Cyber Monday, 30% off sitewide, no minimum, Code: CYBER30OFF. One use per customer. In-stock and online items only. 





Sale!


Take 15% off in 2020. Use promo code for 15% off, No Minimum, Site Wide at Halloween Express.




www.halloweenexpress.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's one more along the DIY field:

Hot Wire Foam Factory: Big Black Friday Cyber Monday Sitewide Sale, 20% off everything*, ends Midnight Monday, 11/30. *Excludes CNC machines.








Hot Wire Foam Factory


Foam cutting tools to cut Styrofoam and EPS foam Best prices for hot knife, hot wire cutters, foam cutters, bow cutters, foam sculpting tools. Foam coat and foam glue. Foam, foam sheets, foam blocks. Hot Wire Foam Factory tools are used for displays, party decorations, scenery terrain, railroad...




hotwirefoamfactory.com





Not seeing anything offered by Fright Props, Dead Head Props, Halloween FX Props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Digital decorations for Cyber Monday:

AtmosFX: 20% on all digital decorations thru 11/30/20








AtmosFX Digital Decorations for Halloween, Christmas Special Occasions


AtmosFX creates the best animated digital decorations for Halloween, Christmas and special occasions. Use your TV, monitor or projector to display pro quality animations and effects on windows, walls, yards, props – everywhere. Perfect for parties and entertaining trick or treaters. Make all...




atmosfx.com





Total Home Decor: Cyber Monday, 10% off everything








Home » Total Home Decor


Item of the WeekNew XMAS VideosBuild Your Own TheaterArchwayOutdoor LightsWeddingPeanutsRudolph Previous Next Lights, Yard Art & More Projectors, Video Decor & Accessories Featured Products Click to see all New Arrivals Seasonal Decorating Find the perfect way to show off your Christmas Spirit...




totalhomedecor.com





Nothing listed for Hi-Rez Designs or Spectral Illusions. Assume it's been a tough year for just about everybody.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Party City is doing 30% off site wide, even discounted stuff plus free shipping.






__





Party City Coupons & Promo Codes


Save big with the latest coupons and discounts. Buy online or at your Party City local store.




www.partycity.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 805Pirate (Nov 25, 2020)

Frightprops has 10% off code FPTEN ends today


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

EXTENDED Cyber Monday offers:

*Shindigz and Stumps Party* have both sent emails extending their sale until 12/1/2020 at 11:59pm PST.

*Big Lots!* has a _Rewards Member Exclusive_ starting 12/1 thru 12/12: Your Deal Your Day (you pick). Extra 20% off any purchase Any One Day (coupon to download instore or use Code SAVE20 online). Offer valid in store from 12/1/2020 through 12/12/2020 open to close, and online 12/1/2020 at 9:00a.m. through 12/12/2020 at 11:59p.m. All times are ET.


----------

